# EE



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 3, 2011)

investment in rocksure capital is big news >
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1071027&postcount=1231

...

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/equity-estates-philip-mekelburg.html


> Owner members could stay for up to 18 nights at any one location


didnt recall that, very cool



Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/50-pct-growth-equity-estates.html
> EE at 130 [jan 17 2011]





3DH said:


> 300 full member equivalents (could be more than 400 families)



no more cap of ~350/375 total? IIRC that calculation was given in original PR. ill try to find it at some point.

http://equityestatesfund.com/faq


> How can I get liquidity on my membership interest?
> 
> Owner members can get liquidity in three ways:
> 
> a bank will provide a loan to qualified investors and take the membership interest as collateral, similar to a mortgage on your home


seriously? what bank?

http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/15667?price=1200
odd...


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesting investment by EE in another DC fund.  Seems like a very creative way to expand the portfolio without having to buy full ownership in homes that the membership base may not be able to support yet.

How does it work from a reservation system standpoint?  I guess it could be like A&K's relationship with Ritz-Carlton, where A&K checks the availability instead of being able to view it on-line like the A&K portfolio.

Also, assuming you can view a DC like an investment, it doesn't seem very efficient.  Seems like the fees would be doubled (commission at EE level and then the Rocksure level).  Maybe they got a break from Rocksure.  From a DC perspective, as I pointed out above, it does seem like a nice way to add to the portfolio.


----------

